# Endlich Angler werden



## Blogforest

Hallo werte Mitstreiter und Petri Heil.

Ich nutze dieses Forum mal um meine Erfahrungen auf dem Weg zum Angelschein festzuhalten. Je nachdem wie sich diese Sache entwickelt nehme ich euch auch mit zu meinen ersten Angelausflügen. In schriftlicher Form und mit Bildern untermalt. 
Ohne viel um den heißen Brei zu reden würde ich sagen wir fangen an.


Wir schreiben den 16.09.2016. Vor 5 Monaten hatte ich mich endlich zum Vorbereitungskurs auf die Fischereiprüfung angemeldet.
Ein Traum den ich seit geschlagenen 15 Jahren hege. Nun bin ich 30 Jahre alt und wage endlich den Sprung. Wieso ich mich nicht schon früher angemeldet habe? Ich wollte keinem Angelverein beitreten.
Das ist zwar nicht Voraussetzung aber ich wollte, früher zumindest, auch nicht unbedingt alleine losziehen zum Angeln. Mittlerweile ist mir das egal.
Ich mag das Angeln. Früher übte ich dieses Hobby aus aber der geneigte Jurist würde sagen das sei illegal gewesen. Ich hatte jedoch immer Zettel bei mir, die mir die Schonzeiten, Schonmaße  und den waidgerechten Umgang mit den Fischen verrieten. Das macht es nicht weniger strafbar aber moralisch weniger fragwürdig. Behaupte ich einfach.
Meine Erlebnisse vom heutigen Tag bis zu meinem ersten Zander (ein Fisch der mich fasziniert und den ich eines Tages fangen will) möchte ich hier festhalten.

Ich schreibe nur meine Erlebnisse auf. Den genauen Kursinhalt kann jeder, der fähig ist Google zu benutzen, in vielen Foren und Blogs lesen. Das ist kalter Kaffee.

Tag 1 - Anmeldung und allgemeine Fischkunde

Wie bereits beschrieben hatte ich mich vor 5 Monaten für den Kurs angemeldet. Dementsprechend hoch ist meine Vorfreude. Es geht endlich los.
Endlich werde ich dahingehend unterwiesen dieses wunderbare Hobby auch legal und ohne Angst vor den Cops ausüben zu dürfen.
Der Kurs findet in einem Hotel in Donaueschingen statt. Pflichtbewusst fahre ich zeitig los um nicht genau um 18 Uhr (Kursbeginn laut Plan), sondern bereits einige Zeit früher dort zu sein.
Ich laufe ins Hotel und erblicke einen Raum, der aussieht wie ein Seminarraum. Ich frage also in die Runde, die sich schon dort versammelt hat, ob ich am vorläufigen Ziel meiner Reise sei.
Ein allgemeines "Ja" ertönt und ich suche mir sogleich einen Sitzplatz. Netterweise mit einem Stuhl Abstand zum nächsten Teilnehmer. Man will ja nicht unbedingt auf Schmusekurs gehen. 
Während ich mir Informationsmaterial zum Fisch des Jahres 2016, dem Hecht, durchlese erscheinen immer mehr Kursteilnehmer.
Der Raum füllt sich und die ersten Bestellungen trudeln bei der Kellnerin ein, die uns bewirtet.
Kursbeginn steht für 18 Uhr auf dem Programm. Wie nicht anders zu erwarten beginnt der Kurs um 18:20 Uhr. Pünktlichkeit scheint ein Wort zu sein, dass bei einigen Menschen auf Unverständnis stößt.
Eine Dame, die zu spät kommt, gibt lauthals zu verstehen einen Beruf auszuüben. Der genaue Wortlaut in einem arroganten Ton "Manche Leute arbeiten!". Dass ich aber auch an diesem Tag 9 Stunden gearbeitet hatte und trotzdem die Zeit fand pünktlich zu sein, wie viele andere Kursteilnehmer auch, ist ihr scheinbar schnuppe. Naja Schwamm drüber. Bevor der Kurs jedoch endlich losgeht, hat der Kursleiter ein anderes Problem zu lösen. Einige Teilnehmer geben zu bedenken, dass sie an manchen Tagen gar keine Zeit hätten um die Pflichtstunden abzuleisten. Einer geht so weit den Kursleiter zu bitten bestimmte Termine auf eine andere Uhrzeit zu verlegen da er, und nur er, sonst die Gesamtstundenzahl nicht schaffen würde. Die Antwort des Leiters erstickt sofort sämtliche Bestrebungen des jungen Mannes und der anderen "Terminwechselwilligen" im Keim. Immerhin stand der Stundeplan seit April fest. Eine durchaus lange Zeit also um entsprechende Planungen vorzunehmen.
Der Kursleiter beginnt also endlich mit den üblichen Formalitäten und ehe ich mich versehe werde auch ich zu einem "Terminwechsler".
Zum Verständnis: Der Stundenplan war, wie geschrieben, seit April erhältlich. Also legte ich meine gesamte Planung darauf aus. Der letzte Termin um die Pflichtstunden zu erreichen war der 15.10.2016.
Nun kommt eine sehr kurzfristige Änderung am ersten Tag des Lehrgangs. Der letzte Termin sollte nun auf den 22.10.2016 fallen. An diesem Tag werde ich nicht nur 31 Jahre alt sondern heirate auch. Der Schock steht mir ins Gesicht geschrieben. 
Glücklicherweise bietet mir der Lehrgangsleiter einen Nachholtermin am 29.10. an. 15 Minuten meines Lebens die sich wie 15 Stunden anfühlen sind nun endlich vorbei. Glück gehabt. Der Kurs kann nun endlich seine volle Pracht entfalten. Die Power Point Präsentation läuft durch und der Kursleiter erzählt uns alles Wissenswerte über Fischmerkmale und Krankheitsverläufe. Jede volle Stunde folgt eine Pause. Nun rauche ich zwar selbst aber ich kann auch mal 4 Stunden auf meinem Hintern sitzen ohne eine qualmen zu müssen. Scheinbar bin ich ein Einzelfall, denn die anderen Angelwilligen stürmen regelmäßig die kleine Terrasse des Hotels, um den Herbsthimmel in eine Rauchwolke zu hüllen. Während wir also durch den Unterricht von den Pausen abgehalten werden fallen mir 2 Kinder ins Auge. Etwa 13 Jahre alt und Jungs. Deren Konzentration geht schon nach den ersten 30 Minuten flöten und andere Teilnehmer nehmen sich 1 Stunde später ein Beispiel an ihnen. Ich denke so bei mir selbst "Könnt ihr Arschgeigen (einige Schimpfwörter die mir einfallen sind nicht so "freundlich") nicht mal für ein paar Stunden die Fresse halten und dem guten Mann da vorne zuhören?" Diese Leute sind freiwillig dort. Sie haben 175 Euro bezahlt um dort sein zu dürfen. Das ist eine Menge Geld, meiner Meinung nach. Also sollte man diese Investition ernst nehmen. Es hilft alles nichts. Der Tonfall des Kursleiters verrät mir, dass er die Schnauze voll hat und nur noch den Lehrstoff runterprügeln will. Leicht entnervt, aber auch einen Schritt näher am Ziel, fahre ich um 22:10 Uhr nach Hause und berichte meiner Zukünftigen ganz aufgeregt von meinem ersten Tag als baldiger Angler.


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Tag 2 - Spezifische Fischkunde

Und wieder beginnt ein neuer Tag auf meinem Weg zum Angelschein. Überpünktlich sitze ich um 12:40 Uhr auf meinem Platz und warte gespannt auf den Beginn des Kurses. Um 13 Uhr sollte es losgehen aber wie nicht anders zu erwarten, beginnt der Unterricht mit einiger Verzögerung etwa um 13:15 Uhr. Ich werfe jedem Teilnehmer, der zu spät kommt, in Gedanken, Schimpfwörter hinterher. Mein neuer Sitzplatz scheint durchaus angebrachter als der von gestern. Da hatte ich einen Jungen neben mir der nur am rumzappeln war. Diesmal sitzt ein Herr, etwa Mitte 40, neben mir. Sehr schön. Der Kursleiter fragt in die Runde ob alle das Lernmaterial bestellt haben. Da fällt mir ein, dass der Bestellzettel noch in meinem Rucksack herumlungert. Eilig gebe ich dem Leiter den Zettel und die anfallenden 60 Euro. Nächsten Freitag kommt also das Lernmaterial bestehend aus Fragebögen und Infoheftchen zu verschiedenen Fischarten. Um diese soll es auch heute im Unterricht gehen. Der beginnt nun auch endlich. Während der Kursleiter anfängt uns die verschiedenen, heimischen Fischarten vorzustellen, bekommt die Kellnerin Bestellungen. Unter anderem kleine Snacks wie Wurstsalat oder Schnitzel mit Spätzle und Salat. Man könnte alternativ auch zuhause das Mittagessen einnehmen so wie ich. Naja ich beschließe mir auch Nährstoffe zu bestellen. Ein Cola-Weizen. So plätschert der Tag vor sich hin. Die beiden Jungs von gestern haben wieder, nach exakt einer Stunde (yay eine halbe Stunde mehr als gestern), ihr Aufmerksamkeitskontingent verbraucht und fangen an sich gegenseitig zu piesacken. Endlich schreitet der Kursleiter ein und droht ihnen gar mit dem Ausschluss. Merkwürdigerweise hat dies auch Auswirkungen auf alle anderen Schwätzer. Schlagartig ist es still. Aha haben sie also doch gemerkt, dass sie Angler werden wollen. Es geht weiter mit den verschiedenen Fischarten als ein Herr, mit russischem Akzent, zur Tür hereinkommt und fragt ob er sich noch setzen dürfe. Dies wird bejaht. Ich schau auf die Uhr: 15:45 Uhr. Sportlich. Da gab es wohl wichtigere Dinge zu tun. Zwischendurch wird natürlich jede, verdammte Stunde eine Pause gemacht. Ich nutze die Pausen um zu überlegen ob ich mich besaufe. Hat zwar negative Auswirkungen auf meine Fähigkeit mir die Merkmale der Fische einzuprägen aber positive Auswirkungen auf meine Leck-mich-am-A.. Einstellung. Dann wären mir die Unzulänglichkeiten der anderen egal. Nein. Ich will diesen Schein. 30 Stunden stärker werdende Abscheu sind nichts im Vergleich zu einem glücklichen Leben als Angler. Jedoch ergibt sich eine schier unüberwindbare Schwierigkeit im Redefluss des Kursleiters. Mein Sitznachbar ist ein Klug*******r. Bei jedem einzelnen Fisch hat er was beizutragen. Derer lernen wir 70 kennen. Also eine ziemlich lange Zeit um seine geistigen Ergüsse (75% dummes Gelaber) abzusondern.
Mein Cola-Weizen verwandelt sich vor meinem geistigen Auge in eine Flasche Jägermeister. Dieser Gedanke wird schnell beiseite geschoben. Da muss ich halt durch. Da die meisten an einer Schwächung der Prostata leiden, rennt alle 5 Minuten jemand aufs Klo. Eine Gruppe Konfirmanden scheint dagegen willensstark. Ich schau auf den Zettel meines Sitznachbarn. dort stehen schön sauber die Fischarten aufgelistet. Angefangen bei Nummer 1 bis, wie ich sehe, 48. 22 to go. Der restliche Unterricht verläuft recht unspektakulär und um 17 Uhr werden wir wieder in die Welt entlassen. 4 weitere Stunden auf meinem Konto. Yes!


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Tag 3 - Gesetzeskunde

Der Tag auf den ich seit 6 Tagen gewartet habe ist endlich da! Ich besuche heute wieder meinen geliebten Angelkurs. Ich schau auf den Stundenplan bevor ich losfahre und meine gute Laune erhält einen Dämpfer. Bitte nicht heute. Es geht an jedem Tag aber nicht heute. Meine Gebete werden abgeschmettert wie ein dickes Kind am Kuchenbüffet eines Diätcamps. Die Zeit schreitet unaufhaltsam voran und ich sitze auf dem Sofa, überlegend ob ich den Kurs abbrechen soll. Ich las viel zum heutigen Thema. Zuviel. Die Angst beherrscht meine Bewegungen und Gedanken. Der Zeiger der Uhr springt auf den Zeitpunkt, der mich wie ein Donnerhall stillsitzen lassen sollte. Es ist 18:20 Uhr. Ich muss los. Um 19:00 beginnt...Gesetzeskunde!
Pünktlichst sitze ich also auf meinem Platz und bestelle mir etwas zu trinken. Ich sehe viele Kartons, die dort stehen wo normalerweise der Kursleiter herumschleicht. Unser Lernmaterial ist also angekommen. Relativ zeitig (um 19:10 Uhr) geht's los. Ein ungewohntes Gesicht ergreift das Wort und ich schau ihn ungläubig an. Wer bist denn du? Als er von sich erzählt fällt mir ein, dass der eigentliche Kursleiter noch 2 Söhne hat, die manche Stunden übernehmen. Das muss also einer von denen sein. Der neue Kursleiter beginnt den Unterricht mit der Ausgabe des Lernmaterials und während die üblichen Verdächtigen, wohl Menschen die im Wald ohne Uhr leben, zu spät kommen, fährt mir der Schreck in die Glieder. Mir gegenüber haben die beiden 13 jährigen Suppenkasper Platz genommen. Verdammt, wo ist die Speisekarte mit den alkoholischen Getränken? Nein konzentrier dich lieber. Der heutige Abend wird sicher anstrengend. Der Unterricht beginnt und auf die Leinwand wird per Beamer das Wort Gesetzeskunde projiziert. Wie kurz vor dem First Drop einer Achterbahn atme ich tief ein und aus um mich auf das Kommende vorzubereiten. Der Spaß beginnt. Wir erfahren alles über die gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen unseres Hobbys und mir fällt auf, dass es mir eine Menge Spaß macht. Nicht zuletzt liegt das am Kursleiter dessen Lehrstil sich doch erheblich von dem seines Vaters unterscheidet. Er baut Witze ein, stellt Fragen und erklärt bestimmte Regeln mit Beispielen. Ruckzuck ist die erste Pause da. Ungewöhnlich glücklich gehe ich also eine rauchen. Ich beschließe mich unters Volk zu mischen. Ein Angelkumpel wäre schön. Am besten jemand, der in der Nähe wohnt und ungefähr meiner Altersklasse entspricht. Ich fühle mich wie in der Dating-Show Next.

Für die, die sie nicht kennen. 5 Datewillige werden in einem Bus zusammengetrieben und eine 6te Person darf nacheinander die 5 kennen lernen. Wer ihr nicht passt wird mit dem Ausruf NEXT durch den nächsten Dater ersetzt. Einfaches Prinzip oder?

Ich stelle mich also zu einer Gruppe junger Männer und lausche ihren weisen Worten. In Frankreich darf man dies, in Spanien jenes, in Norwegen das blablabla nur Deutschland vermiest einem alles, weil man hier einen Schein braucht blablub. Leute die einen Angelkurs dafür nutzen um sich zu beschweren, dass sie selbigen brauchen? Nicht sooo mein Ding. NEXT. Ich beginne mich mit jemandem zu unterhalten, der im Unterricht in meiner Nähe sitzt. Er kommt aus Freiburg. Hmm das ist nicht so nahe. Egal, mal schauen was sich so ergibt. Ich frage ihn also ob er sich schon eine Angelmethode ausgesucht hat. Er möchte Karpfenangler werden. Rumsitzen und auf den Biss warten? Keine Bewegung? NEXT. Ich möchte halt lieber Bewegung haben, auch beim Angeln. Ich unterhalte mich also mit einem anderen Herren und frage ihn wo er herkommt. Tuttlingen. NEXT. Ich komme aus Villingen-Schwenningen. Wäre nicht gut ausgegangen. Schade. Heute niemanden gefunden. Vielleicht wird das noch. Zurück im Unterricht geht es weiter mit trockenem Beamtendeutsch. Immerhin hat der Kursleiter weiterhin gute Laune und sichtlich Spaß mit uns. 2 menschliche Ziele hat er sich ausgesucht. Ich kennen deren Namen nicht aber sie kommen aus der gleichen Stadt. Der Kursleiter nennt sie St. Georgen 1 und St. Georgen 2. Immer wieder stellt er ihnen unvermittelt Fragen. Da zeigt sich beeindruckend wie wenig ein Mensch doch aufpassen kann. Stoff der vor 1 Minute erklärt wurde, bleibt bei den beiden Schmatzköpfen nicht hängen. Wieso ist es eigentlich so still heute? Ich schau zu den beiden Kiddies, dann auf meine Uhr, dann wieder zu den Kiddies. 21:20 Uhr und die hören noch zu? Merkwürdig. Leise höre ich es hinter mir rumoren. Mit dem alten Kursleiter hat der Kurs mehr Spaß gemacht. Bitte? Ist dir die letzte Zeit ein Schützenpanzer über den Kopf gefahren? Mehrmals eventuell? Nagut, jeder darf seine Meinung haben. Auch wenn ich sie nicht nachvollziehen kann. Gleichzeitig zum Unterricht beackere ich etwas meine Fragebögen. Ich schreibe mir zwar nix auf, merke aber beim Lesen der Fragen, dass alles völlig klar ist. Was Gesetze angeht zumindest. Schneller als mir lieb ist kommen wir zum Ende. Schade, mit diesem Herren hätte ich die ganzen 30 Stunden am Stück durchgezogen. Bevor wir jedoch wieder aus dem Hotel geschmissen werden stellt er einige Fragen. Die Abteilung aus St. Georgen beschämt den Schwarzwald mit ihren Antworten. Bevor das Gelächter gar nicht mehr abebbt wünscht uns der Kursleiter einen schönen Abend und ich euch auch


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Tag 4 - Gerätekunde Theorie und spezifische Fischkunde

11:00 Uhr morgens. Fröhlich verzückt springe ich aus dem Bett. Allerdings erst eine Stunde nachdem der Wecker geklingelt hat und ich den Tränen nahe war. Samstags um 10 aufstehen ist nicht mein Ding. Egal. Ein kurzes Frühstück und ein liebevoller Schmatz meiner Zukünftigen geben mir die Kraft für den vierstündigen Unterricht. Dazu die Vorfreude auf den heute Abend stattfindenden Junggesellenabschied. Wird sicher nicht so chaotisch...hust, Grillengezirpe, Geästballengekuller.
Pünktlich um 12:45 Uhr komme ich am Hotel an, setze mich auf den Platz den ich gestern schon hatte und harre der Dinge die da kommen. Mir gegenüber sitzen wieder die 13 jährigen. Klasse. Die waren ja gestern schon so ruhig. Plötzlich setzt sich neben mich noch ein U16 Vertreter. Sehe ich aus wie ein Teddybär? Naja, solange er sich konzentriert und nicht über die Worte Schwanz und Eier lacht (Fischschwanz und Fischeier ihr Ferkel)...ich bin nämlich selbst so ein Kandidat, der bei der Bezeichnung Titisee losprustet. Die Snacks der anderen Kursteilnehmer haben einen neuen Level erreicht. Jägerschnitzel und Rumpsteak sind im Umlauf. Ich hab mal in einer Küche eines Restaurants ausgeholfen. Die gleiche Geräuschkulisse, bis auf das Brutzeln, begleitet den gesamten Nachmittag. Innerlich höre ich meinen damaligen Chefkoch brüllen. Hör auf zu heulen, das sind Zwiebeln und nicht deine Träume! Schnell rufe ich die Kellnerin herbei. Ein Bier bitte. Ich muss diese traumatischen Erinnerungen verdrängen. Na gut. Das Bier sollte mich eigentlich auf den Abend einstimmen aber die Erinnerungsverdrängung ist ein netter Nebeneffekt. Der Kursleiter ergreift das Wort. Der Kursleiter...der Kursl...wer zum Teufel bist du denn schon wieder? Ach genau! Sohn Nummer 2. Er beginnt seinen Kurs und ich freue mich schon. Der ist bestimmt so angenehm zu ertragen wie sein Bruder. 10 Minuten später revidiere ich mein Urteil. Seine Art uns zu unterweisen ähnelt seinem Vater. Also beginnen weitere Stunden monotoner Monologe. Er sinniert also über Ruten, Rollen, Montagen etc. und mir fällt auf, dass mein Plan das Zeug im Internet zu bestellen, den Bach runter geht. Es muss ja alles aufeinander abgestimmt sein. Als Anfänger, der ich ja bin, gehe ich also besser in ein Geschäft mit kompetenter Beratung und Geduld mit Schwachmaten. Also am besten nicht da, wo die Leute mich kennen. Es wird unruhig. 2 der 3 U16 Teilnehmer decken sich gegenseitig mit Schlägen auf die Schulter ein. Ich schau auf die Uhr, 13:25 Uhr. Echt jetzt? Die volle Stunde ist da und die Pause wird ausgerufen. Mal eine rauchen gehen und socialisen. Das Projekt Angelkumpel steht noch aus. Ich schleiche um die rauchenden Menschen und suche mir ein Ziel. Wie ein Löwe der eine Herde Wasserbüffel entdeckt. Ziel erfasst. Ich springe ihn von hinten an und verbeiße...Ich geh auf ihn zu und spreche ihn an. Wir verstehen uns ganz gut und einer seiner Kumpels schaltet sich ein. Die Frage nach dem Alter taucht auf. Es wird offensichtlich, dass ich der Senior in diesem Gespräch bin. Mist. Einem Angelverein wollen sie auch noch beitreten. Schön für sie aber immer noch nix für mich. Ich sehe mich schon alleine am Gewässer sitzen. Heulend mit einem Holzbrett auf das ein Gesicht gemalt ist. Er wird Bernd das Brett heißen und eine kleine Holzangel angenagelt bekommen. Der Unterricht geht weiter. Die Kinners kommen voll in Fahrt. Ich entscheide mich dazu erzieherisch tätig zu werden. Denen föhne ich die Haare nach hinten, sie werden morgen noch zitternd bei Mama am Mittagstisch sitzen. Jetzt ist Bambule! Psst...cool bleiben. Das kommt also aus meinem Mund wenn ich sauer auf Kinder bin? Daran muss ich arbeiten, bevor auch meine Brut das Licht der Welt erblickt. Trotzdem hat es die gewünschte Wirkung. Ob das an meiner tiefen Stimme liegt? Um 16 Uhr verabschiedet sich der Kursleiter von uns. Wie? Schon vorbei? Wir haben doch noch anderthalb Stunden. Da betritt der ursprüngliche Kursleiter den Raum. Ein Raunen geht durch die Menge. Er beginnt seine Präsentation. Es geht um Krebse und Muscheln. Wie soll ich denn Krebse und Muscheln angeln? Hat bei irgendeinem Angler beim Spinnfischen schon mal eine Muschel angebissen? Die stehen doch gar nicht auf Fisch mit Gummigeschmack. Die Anwesenheitsliste wird rumgereicht und der Leiter erklärt, dass diesmal 2 Unterschriften getätigt werden müssen. Eine für seinen Unterricht, eine für den seines Sohnes. Das war zuviel des Guten. Kurzschlüsse in Umspannwerken sind weit weniger katastrophal als in menschlichen Gehirnen. Die Liste ist durch und über die Hälfte des Publikums rennt doch nochmal hin. Vielleicht hätte er sagen müssen 1 Unterschrift und noch eine. Dann muss man nicht bis 2 zählen. Um 17:30 Uhr entlässt er uns in den Frühherbst und ich fahre freudig nach Hause, um zu sehen was meine Kumpels sich für mich ausgedacht haben.


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Tag 5 - Gesetzeskunde und Umweltschutz

Endlich ist es wieder soweit. Der Angelkurs ruft. Nach einem leckeren Diätessen, bestehend aus Schweinshaxen und Knödel, mach ich mich auf den Weg zum Hotel meines Vertrauens. Dort angekommen schau ich kurz auf die Uhr. Uff. 18:35 Uhr. Pünktlichkeit kann offensichtlich auch übertrieben werden. Vielleicht lag es an meinem Bleifuß. Na dann rauch ich erstmal eine.
Ich betrachte die anderen Kursteilnehmer, die nach und nach eintrudeln und bin erstaunt dabei Gesichter zu sehen, derer ich meist erst nach Kursbeginn angesichtig werde. Ein Gesicht freut mich ganz besonders. Das des Kursleiters, Sohn Nummer 1. Der Kurzweilige. 
Der Abend scheint also ein voller Erfolg zu werden.
An meinem Platz angekommen stelle ich fest, dass sich 2 weitere Jungangler um mich herum versammelt haben. Leider hab ich kein Lego dabei. Und selbst wenn. Damit würde ich selbst spielen. Da mich aber brennend interessiert, was die Jugend bewegt, starte ich den Lauschangriff.
Ich hatte heute xy DPS...ja meine HPS war auch nicht schlecht...der Kill vorhin von Pharrah war echt geil usw. Was hören meine Öhrchen da? Sie sprechen über Spiele, die ich auch ganz gerne mit meiner Anwesenheit beglücke? Die Frage formuliert sich in meinen Gedanken...Wollt ihr meine Angelfreunde...Nein! Das sähe gar nicht gut aus, wenn ich 4 Kinder in meinen Kombi packe, um mit ihnen angeln zu fahren. 
Der Kurs beginnt und ich entdecke noch einige Stühle die zu besetzen wären. Merkwürdigerweise werden Extrastühle herbeigeschafft damit die, wohl viel zu großen und zu alten Fünftklässler, nebeneinander sitzen können. Haben die von ihren Chefs auch Maschinen gefordert die nebeneinander stehen? Chef der Jeromy-Pascal hat mein CNC Programm abgeschrieben...Hab ich gar nicht!
Die Szene läuft in meiner Fantasie weiter während der Kursleiter die Gebühren für die Forellen einsammelt, die am praktischen Tag von Anfängern in Gulasch verwandelt werden. Ich würde gerne sehen ob auch ein Filet dabei rauskommt aber leider bin ich an diesem Tag nicht da. Stichwort Hochzeit. Macht aber nix, schonend töten kann ich. Schonend töten...merkwürdige Begrifflichkeit.
Wir werden also wieder in das wunderbare Universum der Gesetzbücher entführt und mir fällt auf, dass der Kursleiter sich die ganz trockenen Themen wohl bis zum Schluss aufgespart hat. Ich kriege langsam aber sicher Kopfschmerzen. Nicht weil ich das nicht lernen kann oder will, sondern weil mir die Langeweile schon fast aus den Augen trieft.
Ich bin jemand, der die Natur über sämtliche Belange der Menschheit stellt. Ich würde meine Zigarettenkippen lieber in Leber einbacken, die ich nicht mag, und essen als sie irgendwo in die Natur zu feuern. Aber meine Herren. Man kann ein wichtiges Thema auch langweilig ausformulieren. Wer war eigentlich der Verfasser der Umweltschutzgesetze und wieso darf der einen Stift in die Hand nehmen?
Nach unseren üblichen Pausen beginnen zum Ende hin die Fragen. Ich weiß es gibt keine dummen Fragen, sondern nur saublöde.

Darf ich am Gewässer ein Echolot nutzen, auch wenn ich nicht auf einem Boot bin? Weil das lockt ja Fische an.
Bitte wieviel? Stehen die Fische auf den Beat des Echolots und veranstalten einen Rave?

Während ich also beginne mir vorzustellen, wie ein Barsch um eine tanzende Karpfendame buhlt, während diese im Drogenrausch einem Hecht schöne Augen macht kommt auch schon die nächste Frage.

Wenn ich am Gewässer bin, werde kontrolliert, muss meinen Haken vorzeigen und da hat kurz vorher ein Rotauge mein Maiskorn weggeknabbert, werde ich dann bestraft weil der Haken blank ist?
Antwort eines älteren Kursteilnehmers in astreinem schwäbisch: Du häsch ja net nur ei Maiskorn dabei oder?
Alles lacht und kommt nach angemessener Zeit wieder zur Ruhe. Nur ich nicht.
Der Kursleiter fragt mich also, was weiterhin so witzig ist und ich antworte:
Ich stell mir grad vor, wie er am Gewässer hockt und meckert "Oh Mann, jetzt muss ich nach Hause fahren und noch ein Maiskorn holen".

Damit endet auch schon dieser recht durchwachsene Abend.

Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Wochende


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Tag 6 - Gewässerkunde Teil 1

Ungewohnt früh sitze ich auf dem Sofa und fiebere dem Abend entgegen. Heute geht es um 18 Uhr los statt 19 Uhr. 4 Stunden Gewässserkunde. Obwohl es sich um das feuchte Element handelt, erwarte ich ein ziemlich trockenes Trommelfeuer an Fakten. Egal. Endspurt. Nach diesem Wochenende sind es nur noch 5 Stunden Unterricht, damit ich zur Prüfung darf. Um 17:20 Uhr hocke ich im Auto und gebe ihm die Sporen. Die B27 wird wieder zu meiner Spielwiese. Auf dem Weg dahin fährt ein Audi Q7 bedrohlich nah auf. Tempolimit ist 100 km/h. Noch. Die B27 zeigt ihre schöne Seite, indem sie ein Schild bereithält, das eine durchgestrichene 100 zeigt. Let´s play! Ich schalte runter in den 5ten Gang, beschleunige innerhalb kurzer Zeit auf 160 und schalte wieder hoch in den 6ten. Turbolader sei Dank frisst der Audi meinen Staub. 180, 200...Mist. Schneller als mir lieb ist kommt meine Ausfahrt. Man sieht sich immer zweimal im Leben Freundchen. Gemütlich tuckere ich nun Richtung Hotel und sitze schon bald auf meinem Platz.

Nach und nach werden die Stühle besetzt und eine Stimme fragt mich, ob der Stuhl neben mir noch frei wäre. Geistesabwesend bejahe ich die Frage. Ich schau auf und erkenne, wen ich dazu eingeladen habe sich neben mich zu setzen. Mein Sitznachbar von Tag 2. Der Klugkoter (das andere Wort wird hier zensiert  ). Ach Mann. Als der Unterricht pünktlich startet, ergreift zu unser aller Missfallen Sohn Nummer 2 das Wort. Auch noch. Monologe über Gewässer vor mir und Klugkoterei neben mir. Das wird ein Abend. Wir lernen viele Dinge über Pflanzen auf, am und im Wasser und wie auf Kommando gehen Beavis und Butthead um 18:25 Uhr in die Offensive. Die beiden 13jährigen verkloppen sich gegenseitig. Das kommt mir schon fast einstudiert vor. Wart ihr in einem früheren Leben in Napoleons Armee? Ich beschließe die beiden vorerst in Ruhe zu lassen. Eventuell regelt sich das selbst. Spätestens dann, wenn der eine den anderen K.O. geknüppelt hat. Um 19 Uhr wird die erste Pause eingeläutet. Ich nutze die Pause um mir kurz was zu trinken zu bestellen und dann zu socialisen. Angelkumpel steht nach wie vor auf meiner Agenda. Rauchend betrachte ich die zukünftigen Angler auf der Terrasse und mir fällt ein nicht zu verachtender Nachteil bei meinem Vorhaben auf. Ich habe die potenziellen Kumpels schon alle durch. Verdammte Sch.... Plötzlich werde ich von einem älteren Russen angesprochen. Ich lass mich mal drauf ein. Wir quatschen ein bisschen über dies und das und sein, wie ich meine, Sohn gesellt sich dazu. Etwa mein Alter. Interessant. Mein bester Freund und Trauzeuge ist Russe. Von diesem Völkchen kenne ich generell recht viele Leute. Und die Kultur habe ich auch teilweise angenommen. Ich liebe Trockenfisch und Bier und würde für Tschebureki und Manti über Leichen gehen. Wieso haben die eigentlich nur Delikatessen, die mit Fleisch und Teig zu tun haben? Oder den Kater bekämpfen? Okroschka als Beispiel 
Nach einem recht amüsanten Gespräch beginnt wieder der Unterricht. Mal schauen ob das Gespräch keimt. 
Ich bin schon etwas enttäuscht heute nicht maulen zu können, weil keiner zu spät kommt. Mach die Rechnung mal nicht ohne den Wirt und wie bestellt trotten kurz nach der Pause Gestalten herein, die ich schon vermisst habe. Juhu ich darf maulen! In Gedanken beginnt eine Schimpftirade, die ihresgleichen sucht. Mein ehemaliger Zugführer wäre stolz auf mich. Leider hat der Kursleiter keine mahnenden Worte für die Sippe. Die beiden Kiddies sind immer noch voll dabei und bevor ich meinen pädagogischen Auftrag, den ich mir selbst gegeben habe, wahrnehmen kann, pfuscht mir ein anderer rein und weist sie zurecht. Gut. Dann bin ich nachher nicht der böse Onkel. Endlich sind sie still. Was ist eigentlich mit dem Herren neben mir los? Heute mal nix zum Thema beizutragen?
Der Kurs geht recht träge voran und auf einmal wird die Tauber erwähnt. Die Tauber!! Ich bin aus dem wunderschönen Taubertal nach VS gezogen und sie wird hier im Angelkurs erwähnt! Tränen der Freude rollen mir übers Gesicht. Vielleicht hat das auch mit der Herbstseuche zu tun, die ich mir eingefangen hab. Jedenfalls muss ich mir die Tränen aus dem Gesicht wischen. Endlich werden die Fischregionen angesprochen und ich merke, die verschiedenen Regionen bleiben nicht hängen. Ich muss was tun. Mit Kunstworten hatte ich immer recht gute Erfahrungen.
Wenn ich mir Zusammensetzungen merken muss, erfinde ich gerne Worte. Beispiel WoMoVCo. Geht gut von der Zunge. Dahinter stecken Wolfram, Molybdän, Vanadium und Cobalt. Also die Zusammensetzung eines handelsüblichen HS-Stahls. 
Ich überlege also und entscheide mich zu dem Wort FÄBBK. Geht nicht so gut von der Zunge aber ich kanns mir merken. Forellen, Äschen, Barben, Brachsen, Kaulbarsch. Sollte bis zur Prüfung reichen.
Das Problem haben wir gelöst. Nicht aber ein weit schwerwiegenderes. Mir ist stinklangweilig. Wie soll ich mir merken welches Krabbelviech in welcher Region vorkommt? Fische, ja. Insekten? Nope. Ich suche nach Möglichkeiten mir auch dies zu merken. Finde aber keine Möglichkeit ein Wort zu erfinden. Ich lasse meinen Blick schweifen und sehe plötzlich ein Buch über Gewässerkunde. Ich frage den Besitzer wo er das her hat. Aus dem Lernmaterial. Hö? Ach stimmt da waren Bücher drin. Muss ich zuhause doch nochmal gucken und nicht nur Testprüfungen am PC durchmachen. 
Um 22:00 Uhr kommen die erlösenden Worte des Kursleiters. Haut ab!
Nein Quatsch. Er gibt uns einen kleinen Ausblick auf morgen und wünscht uns einen schönen Abend.

Ich euch auch


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Tag 7 - Gewässerkunde Teil 2

Angsterfüllt schrecke ich aus den Kissen hoch. Meine Finger greifen ins Leere als ich versuche mein Handy zu ertasten. Meine Zukünftige fehlt ebenfalls. Ok was sie vor hat weiß ich. Wo ist mein Handy? Wie viel Uhr ist denn? Hab ich verschlafen? Ich schmeiße die Bettdecke auf den Boden. Finde mein Handy auf der Matratze neben mir liegend. Zittrig nehme ich es in die Hand und aktiviere den Bildschirm. Ich habe Angst davor die Zahlen zu sehen. Dabei hatte ich mir doch den Wecker gestellt. Ausatmen. Cool. Es ist erst 10:45 Uhr.
Um 13 Uhr beginnt erst dein Kurs.

Endspurt! Die vorletzte Theorieeinheit beginnt heute. Für die meisten Leute die letzte Einheit, aber nicht für mich. Einmal danach muss ich noch 5 Stunden still sitzen. Der Unterricht beginnt mit einiger Verspätung. Wer hätte denn auch ahnen können, dass es Menschen gibt, die zu spät kommen? Der Kursleiter beginnt über die verschiedensten Arten Viechern zu schwadronieren die sonst noch so am, im und vom Gewässer leben.
Ein Herr erscheint ganze 45 Minuten nach Kursbeginn und fängt an sich zu entschuldigen. Bei ihm sind die Handwerker, ein Tornado hat ihm das Dach abgedeckt, eine Predator Drohne ihm den Keller weg geschossen. Irgendwie sowas hat er als Grund vorgebracht, warum er zu spät ist. Ich hab nicht genau zugehört, denn die 13 Jährigen fangen schon wieder an rum zu zappeln. Ein scharfes PSCHH von mir sorgt in Windeseile für die gewünschte Ruhe. Herrlich wenn das so klappt. 
Komischerweise halten sich die Speisen meiner Kurskameraden in Grenzen. Nudelsalat, Pommes und sowas. Gabs da etwa schon das Mittagessen im Vorfeld? Kann ich fast nicht glauben. Ich suche verzweifelt nach einem Steak, einem Schnitzel oder wenigstens einem Chicken Nugget. Nichts Witziges über das ich schreiben könnte. So langsam packt mich die Unlust.
Aber glücklicherweise hält der Unterricht etwas Lustiges für mich bereit. Den Schwanzlurch. Mein Sitznachbar, ein Villinger in meinem Alter, und ich fangen an zu kichern. Als wir uns endlich wieder gefangen haben, schaue ich rüber zu den beiden Kids. Nichts. Nicht ein Schmunzler. Ich beuge mich vor, sodass sie mich hören können. Wieso lacht ihr nicht über das Wort Schwanzlurch? Antwort von Mister "Vor Kurzem noch in den Windeln gelegen": Ich weiß nicht was daran so witzig sein soll. Du weißt nicht was.... Innerlich tobe ich. Ihr zappelt hier den ganzen Tag rum und wenn einer das Wort Schwanzlurch erwähnt müsst ihr nicht lachen? Du Enttäuschung! Werd ein Mann! Lern wie man sich rasiert und fang an über das Wort Schwanzlurch zu lachen!
Fassungslos starre ich ihn eine Weile an. Entsetzt muss ich feststellen, dass Leute, die irgendwann meine Rente erarbeiten, nicht über den Schwanzlurch lachen.
Die Erinnerung an den Film Equilibrium kommt in mir hoch. Da ist es den Menschen verboten zu fühlen. Gelächter wird mit dem Tode bestraft. Ist das unsere Zukunft?
Ich schüttele den Gedanken schnell ab. 
Der Kursleiter schwadroniert immer noch über Wassertiere. Es geht um Enten. Ein Kursteilnehmer stellt die Frage, die jeden Angler bewegt. Was mach ich wenn eine Ente meinen Gummiköder inklusive Haken verspeist? Kopf ab?
Allgemeines Gelächter.
Ich stelle mir vor, wie er mit dem Beil versucht eine Ente zu rupfen, um seinen 3 Euro Gummifisch wieder zu kriegen.
Allerdings soll es dies auch schon gewesen sein. Die Damen und Herren in meinem Kurs enttäuschen mich. Es wirkt fast als wollten sie mich nicht unterhalten. Lesen sie zufällig mit und versuchen den Thread zu torpedieren?
I see you -_-

Ich wünsche euch ein schönes Restwochenende!


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Tag 8 - Nachholtermin

Das Ende ist nah! 
Diesen Satz hab ich das erste Mal gerufen als ich mitbekommen habe, dass Donald Trump und Hillary Clinton darum streiten der Oberkommandierende der amerikanischen Streitkräfte zu werden. Damit hat einer der beiden Clowns auch Zugang zum wohl größten Nuklearwaffenarsenal der Welt. Allerdings halt ich beide für dumm genug die Vorgänge in Area 51 zu enthüllen. Zwar sind dort keine Aliens aber ich will endlich mehr wissen über das Aurora Projekt. Angeblich ein Hyperschallflugzeug.
Diesmal rufe ich das aber weil nach diesem Termin der Vorbereitungskurs zu Ende ist. Es geht mit Sieben-Meilen-Stiefeln in Richtung Prüfung.

Pünktlich um 9:30 Uhr komme ich am Hotel an. Um 10 Uhr startet der letzte Termin um die Pflichtstunden zu erreichen. Jedoch ergibt sich das Problem, dass beide Eingänge die ich kenne verschlossen sind. WTF? Ok überlegen. Eingänge sind zu, das Auto des Kursleiters ist da. Komme ich zu spät? Kann doch nicht sein. Ich hab den Termin seit Tagen im Kopf. Ich schleiche ums Hotel und sehe etwas das aussieht wie ein Haupteingang. Ein dritter Eingang? Verrückt. 
Ich laufe ins Hotel und latsche gewohnheitsmäßig in den großen Saal. Da sitzen Menschen die ich nicht kenne und sind am frühstücken. Öhm..hallo?
Ein guten Morgen schallt mir entgegen. Bevor ich jedoch wieder flüchten kann, werde ich von einem Kellner abgepasst. Der Kurs ist heute oben im Konferenzsaal. Ahja.
Ich latsch die Treppe hoch und sehe den Kursleiter. Der Ursprüngliche. Hmm. Weiter drin kommt mir der kurzweilige Sohn des Leiters entgegen. Was ist hier los? Zwei Kursleiter? Sind wir heute so viele?
Ich bestelle entgegen meiner Gewohnheiten einen Kaffee, um erstmal wach zu werden. Vielleicht mein 10ter Kaffe in den letzten 2 Wochen. Vorher gab es bei mir vielleicht 2 Kaffees pro halbes Jahr. Im Alter schmeckt die Brühe wohl besser.
Ich pflanze meine 4 Buchstaben auf einen Stuhl und merke, dass wir 6 Leute sind.
Der Unterricht beginnt zum ersten Mal pünktlich und es gibt keine Nachzügler. Fantastisch!
Jedoch bleibt meine Freude gedämpft, denn der heutige Kurs soll von 10 Uhr bis 16 Uhr gehen. 6 volle Stunden intensiver Wissensverabreichung. Wir überfliegen also alle 5 Gebiete und ich merke, dass selbst Kursleiter Nummer 1, in einem kleinen Kreis, wirklich angenehm zu ertragen ist. Ein Mensch zum Pferde stehlen. Nach 1,5 Stunden wird eine Pause ausgerufen. Qualmen gehen, Taktik überlegen wie ich bis um 16 Uhr den Spaß nicht verliere und E-Mails schreiben. Das Projekt Angelkumpel ist nun hinfällig. Mein Freund am Wasser wird nun doch Bernd das Brett.
Wieder im Konferenzsaal angekommen, werden wir dahingehend informiert, dass es heute wohl doch nur bis um 13 Uhr gehen wird. Ideal! Die restliche Zeit nutzen wir um einige Knoten zu binden. Dies dürfen wir natürlich an verschiedenen Kunstködern üben. Ich habe das erste Mal einen Blinker in der Hand. Wer lässt sich denn von sowas verarschen? Natürlich ist das bisschen Blech an Land nicht allzu verlockend aber aufgrund der Form kann ich mir schon vorstellen wie das aussieht, wenn man es durchs Wasser zieht.
Sohn Nummer 1 stellt uns stolz sein neuestes Schnäppchen vor. 1 Spinnrute (30g - 60g) und eine Karpfenrute, dazu 4 Rollen. Hat er von eBay. Coole Sachen aber noch im Unterricht fällt etwas an diesem Schnäppchen auf. 2 von 4 Rollen sind kaputt. Mein Vorschlag: Wir bauen die auseinander und machen aus 2 kaputten Rollen, 1 funktionierende Rolle. Leider führt niemand Werkzeug mit also geht dieser Vorschlag unter. Schade. Es ergeben sich viele, allerdings null witzige Fragen. Man muss es ausnutzen endlich mal die ungeteilte Aufmerksamkeit der Kursleiter zu haben. Um 13:30 Uhr werden uns die Stundennachweise in die Hand gedrückt und es geht ab nach Hause!

So liebe Leser. Erstmal möchte ich berichten, dass meine Freundin am 22.10.2016 Ja gesagt hat und nun meine Frau ist! Das hat euch wahrscheinlich eher interessiert 
Weiterhin beginne ich nun ein intensives Selbststudium, weil ich natürlich unter allen Umständen die Prüfung bestehen will. Sollte es etwas still um mich und meinen Thread hier werden liegt das daran. Am 19.11 ist es soweit. Wünscht mir Glück, so wie ich euch, wenn ihr auch Prüfung habt und lasst es schön krachen. ein paar schöne Tage kommen ja bestimmt noch, um zu angeln.


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Tag 9 - Die Prüfung

Meine Damen und Herren!
In der blauen Ecke, mit einem Kampfgewicht von 78 kg und einer Körpergröße von 1,80m. Aus Villingen-Schwenningen und mit bisher 0 Kämpfen...Blogforest!
In der roten Ecke, mit einem Gewicht welches mir auf der Seele lastet und mit einer Kampfhistorie von ca. 1,6 Millionen Niederlagen....die Fischereiprüfung!

Jawohl! Die dämlichste Einleitung aller Zeiten ist hiermit getippt.
Heute morgen um 4:30 Uhr ist meine Nacht schon beendet. Ich kann nicht mehr schlafen. das letzte Mal, dass ich an einem Samstag um die Uhrzeit wach war, war als ich in der 2ten Klasse die Samstags-Cartoons nicht verpassen wollte. Egal. Heute geht´s endlich zur Prüfung. 30 Stunden Blut, Schweiß, Tränen und Facepalms gipfeln in der Prüfung.
Natürlich nutze ich die verbleibende Zeit, um noch einmal alle Unterlagen, die ich besitze auf nützliche Hinweise zu filtern.
Ein ungewohntes Gefühl stellt sich ein. Und das schon zum zweiten Mal in diesem Jahr. Ich werde nervös. Die Zeit schreitet unaufhaltsam voran, während mein Gesicht auf die Seiten der diversen Fischbücher drückt, um ja alle Informationen aufzusaugen.
Zwischenzeitlich gesellt sich meine Frau zu mir und versucht mich zu beruhigen. Ich solle mir keine Gedanken machen, das wird schon usw. Leider bringt das nix.
Die Uhr zeigt 08:40 Uhr an und ich mache mich zum letzten Mal auf den Weg zum Hotel meines Vertrauens. Um 09:15 Uhr sollen wir dort auftauchen zwecks administrativer Aufgaben. Also rein in die Bude, Ausweis und Stundennachweis vorzeigen und in den verbleibenden 45 Minuten vor lauter Nervosität jeden Tropfen Alkohol ausschwitzen, den ich je zu mir genommen habe. Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich aus einem Weingebiet stamme? Da gibt es also viel zum Ausschwitzen 

Kurz vor 10 werden die Umschläge mit den Prüfungen verteilt. Alles wird uns detailliert erklärt und natürlich gibt es nach der Erklärung fragen. Was ist daran so schwierig? Fragen durchlesen und auf den Antwortbogen übertragen!
Naja für so einen Quatsch hab ich heute ausnahmsweise mal keine Zeit. Nicht zuletzt deswegen weil ich zittere wie Michael J. Fox, wenn er von einem Zitteraal geschockt wird, während er auf einer Rüttelplatte hockt.
10 Uhr! Der Prüfer gibt das Startsignal und mein Kugelschreiber fliegt über die Blätter. Ich heb ihn also auf und lege los.
Die Fragen sind ja nicht schwer Oo Ich ackere die 5 Themengebiete durch und gebe die Prüfung ab. 
Blick auf die Uhr...10:14 Uhr. Oh. Was mach ich jetzt mit dem angefangenen Tag?
Ich beschließe nach Hause zu fahren und die Antworten, die ich auf dem Fragebogen markiert habe, welchen wir mit nach Hause nehmen durften, auf Richtigkeit zu überprüfen.

Ergebnis meiner eigenen Überprüfung: Ich habe bestanden!
Das offizielle Ergebnis kommt natürlich erst in 12 - 14 Tagen. Aber der Fischereischein ist mir sicher.

Meine Frau ist derweil mit einer Freundin beim Brunch, also beschließe ich kurzerhand einen Angelladen aufzusuchen. Ich schau mich ohne Kaufabsicht mal um und werde vom Chef dort angesprochen was ich denn suche. Ich sag ihm, dass ich heute die Fischereiprüfung gemacht und so gut wie sicher bestanden habe. Er gratuliert mir und bietet mir zur Feier des Tages einen 20 Euro Rabatt. Mein Vorhaben nix zu kaufen geht damit über Bord.
Ich erzähl ihm, dass ich gerne Spinnfischen möchte. Barsche und Zander sind das Ziel meiner Begierde. Er führt mir diverse Spinnruten vor, hält dagegen während ich die Rute hochreiße, um mir die Aktion zu demonstrieren und erzählt mir welche Rollen für welche Ruten geeignet sind, wie man die Schnur aufspulen sollte usw. Eine rundum angenehme und kompetente Beratung. Trotzdem ist es viel Input und er merkt wie ich mich noch schwer tue. Er bietet mir an eine günstige Rute/Rolle Kombi zusammen zu stellen und gratis 150m geflochtene Schnur aufzuspulen. Ich willige ein und im Handumdrehen hat er was rausgesucht. Während er die Schnur aufspult erzählt er mir noch, dass ich immer darauf achten soll, wenn jemand anderes als er die Schnur aufspult, dass diese Person ein doppelseitiges Klebeband auf die Rolle klebt. Soll wohl ganz gut sein wegen irgendwelcher Schläge auf die geflochtene wenn ein Fisch einsteigt.

Mit meinem neuen, ersten Angelset fahre ich also nach Hause. Köder, Vorfächer, einen Kescher usw. habe ich mir schon bestellt.

Für alle Interessierten:

Rute: Mitchell AVOCET, 7-28g, 1,90 m da ich auch mal vom Boot angeln will
Rolle: DAIWA Sweepfire E 1500C
Schnur: neongrüne geflochtene Schnur, 150 m, 0.18 mm

Nichts superkrasses aber für den Anfang reichts und wenn es kaputt geht, verliert man nicht allzu viel Geld.

So meine Lieben. Das soll es in diesem Thread auch schon gewesen sein. Natürlich beantworte ich weiterhin eure Antworten hier aber neue Erfahrungsberichte kommen, zumindest in diesem Thread, nicht mehr. Meine Angelausflüge werde ich, in 1 oder 35 Threads, professioneller gestalten mit Bildern, angenehmeren Texten und Fragen warum ich nix gefangen hab 
Haut rein, Petri Heil und schönes Wochenende!
Ich danke euch vielmals fürs Lesen, kommentieren und Bewertung abgeben


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Ich hab ein paar Platzhalter erstellt um den Leser nicht zu zwingen nach meinen Beiträgen suchen zu müssen.
Apropos Leser. Gerne dürft ihr Kritik hinterlassen. Dafür ist ein Forum ja auch da. Ein paar lobende Worte schaden mir aber auch nicht


----------



## Seifert

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Danach kannze bestuemmt auch Jura,woll......


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Bitte?


----------



## Novembermann

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Ein schön geschriebener, unterhaltsamer Anfang! 
Ich freue mich auf mehr.... |supergri


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Da die Menschen mir die Geschichten indirekt diktieren kann ich nicht für Unterhaltung garantieren. Aber wir haben ja noch ein paar Wochen Zeit und wenn es weiterhin läuft wie bisher bin ich guter Dinge was den Spaß angeht


----------



## Hänger06

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Deutschland ,Du, und deine "Mitbürger".

Es liest sich einfach "Toll" und sehr realistisch!!! _*Danke*_

*DURCHHALTEN|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes*

und freue dich auf Versammlungen im Verein( falls es Not tut) dann wird es wirklich spannend.

<Gruß

P.S. dass wirklich schöne erfährst du erst wenn du am Wasser bist, für DICH.......


----------



## Dieter02

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Ich versteh dich voll und ganz.
Bei uns war das auch so mit den jungen, dauernd alles nachfragen was im Buch genau beschrieben steht und hinterher doch nicht kapiert.
Bei uns war im Prinzip nur wichtig das auf der Teilnehmerliste deine Unterschrift für die Stunden drauf waren, der Rest war ganz allein dein Problem.
Letztendlich haben wir hauptsächlich die Fragen durchgearbeitet, war unheimlich langweilig, vor allem da einige es eher als 'saufgelage gesehen haben.


Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## daci7

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Na denn mal: Gutes Sitzfleisch.
Viel Erfolg :m


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Toll geschrieben bis jetzt - warte mit Spannung auf mehr!


----------



## Franky

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Hmmmmm.... Mein Lehrgang war Februar - April 1989 und "damals" kann man sicherlich nicht so mit "heute" vergleichen - jedoch erkenne ich einiges wieder. Nur waren es damals nicht wir "6 Gören" (U16 ) sondern die besserwissenden Erwachsenen, die genervt hatten.  Ich hatte damals ja schon ein paar Jährchen legale Erfahrung (bis auf einmal), im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Teilnehmern. 
Ich wünsche Dir aber viel Spaß und freue mich insbesondere über Deine Erfahrungen, wenn der Teil "Recht und Gesetz" dran ist........................ :q:q:q


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Hallo Blogforest,
sehr unterhaltsam geschrieben  #6

Als Ausbilder und Kursleiter kenne ich die beschriebene Situation ganz gut, allerdings eher von der anderen Seite. Deshalb finde ich es natürlich auch sehr interessant auf diese Weise mal zu erfahren, wie man so einen Kurs als Kursteilnehmer wahrnimmt. Bitte weiterschreiben  

P.S.
Die unterschiedlichen Charaktere der Teilnehmer hast du echt klasse analysiert :q


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Hallöchen.

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen netten Antworten. Ich musste beim Lesen mehrmals meinen Puls messen und meine Aussprache kontrollieren. Ich bin weder tot noch habe ich einen Schlaganfall erlitten. Ich lese tatsächlich nette Kommentare im Internet. Fantastisch 

Natürlich schreibe ich weiter, allerdings erst nächstes Wochenende denn da wird der Kurs fortgesetzt.

Solange wünsche ich einen entspannten, wenn auch regnerischen, Sonntag und eine schöne Arbeitswoche.


----------



## stp69

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Petri Blogforest, 

na da bin ich ja froh, dass ich den etwas teureren Kurs nehmen musste. Da sitze ich mit einem lustigen Menschen in trauter Dreisamkeit mit dem Mentor, der neben der Kunst, seine Erlebnisse mit Angel und Anglern so zu vermitteln, dass der Stoff gleich mit eingebaut wird auch noch stets einen Witz auf Lager hat.

Man wie Langweilig ist das doch bei mir, wir lernen wirklich gut, keine Pause, alles Nichraucher und die Gute Fee im Hintergrund hat stets ein Wässerchen parat.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Meine Erfahrungen vom dritten Tag stehen nun zur Ansicht bereit. War nicht sooo spannend heute. Vielleicht ja morgen.


----------



## gambinho

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Echt richtig schön geschrieben, Respekt. 

Und ich freue mich, dass ich mir diesen Kurs in NRW sparen konnte!!


----------



## AllroundAlex

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Macht immer wieder Spaß zu lesen, was du bei deinem Kurs so erlebst. 

Es ist wirklich gut geschrieben!


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Nun habe ich auch den Bericht von Samstag geschrieben. Sorry für die Verspätung. Samstag Abend war mein Junggesellenabschied und am Sonntag war ich körperlich zu nix in der Lage. Ein Erfahrungsbericht davon wird allerdings nicht geschrieben. Das liegt nicht daran, dass ich böse bin, sondern weil meine Erinnerung, zusammen mit meiner Jacke und meinem Impfpass, irgendwo in Konstanz verschollen ist.

Danke für die vielen, netten Reaktionen. Ich hoffe ihr habt soviel Spaß beim Lesen wie ich im Kurs und beim Schreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

oooohjeeeee - Junggesellenabschied ...

du weisst schon, was die Hauptursache für Scheidungen ist?

Die Heirat................


Davon ab:
Danke fürs miterleben lassen bei dem Kurs!!


----------



## Tobi92

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Erstmal geile Story  Kann man gut nachvollziehen

Noch kurz was zum Inhalt. So ganz ohne Ahnung zum Händler zu gehn, und sich eindecken zu lassen, halte ich für keine gute Idee. Informier dich am besten im Internet, z.b. hier im Board, um ne gewisse Ahnung zu bekommen, was du ungefähr willst. Und geh dann erst shoppen im Internet oder beim Händler.


----------



## capri2

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Hehe schön geschrieben, trifft genau meinen Humor 
Könnte ähnliches Berichten, allerdings in komprimierter Form 2x2 Tage Vollzeit am WE.. |rolleyes

Wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Restkurs und ne entspannte Prüfung!


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Informier dich am besten im Internet, z.b. hier im Board, um ne gewisse Ahnung zu bekommen, was du ungefähr willst.



Fische fangen :vik:

Spinnfischen ist mein Ziel. Dabei meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass eine Stationärrolle für den Anfang wohl am Besten geeignet ist. Welche Rutenlänge oder welche Schnur (mono oder geflochten) und welche Köder (Wobbler, Shads...) weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Jens_74

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Nun, vielleicht ein klein wenig langatmig. 
Kenne ich aus Erfahrung das sowas nicht bis zu Ende gelesen wird.
*Aber sehr schön geschrieben !* Da schließe ich mich an.
 Ich bin paar Jahre älter als du (******* man :-( die Zeit vergeht), aber letztlich ging es mir ähnlich.
Das letzte mal mit 15 oder 16 zu DDR Zeiten schwarz geangelt. Danach noch 2 mal in Norwegen und ein paar mal am Forellenpuff wo es ohne Schein erlaubt war.
Etliche Jahre vorgenommen, aber dann doch erst Anfang diesen Jahres den Kurs besucht.
2 Wochenenden Sa/So Beginn, glaub ich 7:30 (gar nicht meine Zeit am We).
Dauer normal bis 15/16 Uhr aber es war meist zwischen 12 und 13 Uhr Schluss.
Das war auch gut so denn spätestens dann waren fast alle wie ein Iglo Fischstäbchen durchgefroren.
Der Kurs fand in einem Vereinsheim statt im Februar und es gab nicht wirklich ne Heizung (nicht mal Fenster, bzw. waren die zugenagelt). 
Am 2. Tag nahm ich mir ein Sitzkissen mit um Hämorrhoiden vorzubeugen.
Der Kursleiter war sehr kompetent (auch Vorsitzender in einem Verein) aber machte es relativ kurz und beschränkte sich auf die Dinge die hier
geprüft werden. Er war trotzdem recht lustig drauf und machte den ein oder anderen Spaß. Dazu gab's in den Pausen genug Kaffee und Bowo 
Die Anwesenheit wurde nur am ersten Tag geprüft und er sagte sogar... ist egal ob man alle 4 Tage da ist.
Am 2. Tag gab's die Bescheinigung für die Prüfungsteilnahme.
Naja ich war trotzdem die komplette Zeit da.
Viele sagen jetzt vielleicht, wie kann der kompetent sein, berechtigt. Aber der wusste schon was er sagt, für mich ist er sehr kompetent rüber-
gekommen auch wenn er es sehr verkürzt hat. 
 Überrascht war ich von der Anzahl der Kursteilnehmer und von dem durchwachsenem Alter. War alles dabei von ganz jung bis alt, auch einige Frauen.


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Meine heutigen Erfahrungen wurden nun zu Papier...Display gebracht.

Leider geht es erst nächste Woche weiter, denn morgen ist kein Kurstermin.
Heute war leider nicht allzuviel witziges zu erleben, daher wurde der Text genauso trocken wie der Unterricht.
Ich hoffe ihr habt trotzdem weiterhin Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Jens_74 ja es ist viel Text. Das liegt daran, dass ich einfach zu gerne schreibe. Meine besten Noten in der Schule, wenn ich denn mal dort war, hatte ich in Deutsch und Englisch. Vor allem bei den Aufsätzen. Selbst wenn sich keiner hier im Forum das durchlesen sollte, googled vielleicht jemand in 3 Jahren "Erfahrungsbericht Angelkurs" weil er wissen will wie das so ist und dann findet er meine Texte. Ich hab das gleiche gegoogled und nix gefunden. Daher der Gedanke sowas mal aufzuschreiben


----------



## gambinho

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Ich lese mit und freue mich schon auf die Prüfung und den ersten Angelausflug!!


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Frage an die Admins: Könntet ihr eventuell 3 Platzhalter einbauen die ich bearbeiten kann? Geht sowas? Hab noch 4 Termine inkl. Prüfung

Erneut darf ich mich bei allen Lesern bedanken. Über 1500 Hits in diesem Topic (ich hatte lediglich Hoffnung, dass irgendwer das liest^^) und ich habe schon 17 Stunden Angelkurs hinter mir. Wahnsinn oder?
Vielen Dank und ich hoffe ihr habt weiterhin Spaß an meinen Beiträgen


----------



## Jose

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*



Blogforest schrieb:


> Frage an die Admins: Könntet ihr eventuell 3 Platzhalter einbauen die ich bearbeiten kann? Geht sowas? Hab noch 4 Termine inkl. Prüfung...



musste nachsitzen? :m


toller trööt, kompliment #6


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Nein muss ich nicht 

Ich hab nur noch einen Platzhalter. Für diesen Freitag. Am Samstag gibt es allerdings noch einen Termin, am 29.10 muss ich den Nachholtermin wahrnehmen da siehe Beitrag Tag 1 und die Prüfung muss natürlich auch hier rein. Das Grande Finale darf natürlich nicht fehlen. Sonst war alles schreiben umsonst^^


----------



## Jose

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

wird nicht umsonst sein, das kriegt das AB schon hin, da bin ich mir sicher:
hallo Franz!????


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

erledigt


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Der Franz, der kannz und ischt der Beschde!!!
Dannngeee....


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Nice!

Vielen Dank. Thanks to the Franz


----------



## Franky

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Ich hol mir heute Abend auch ein Korn...  Nehme aber lieber Gerste statt Mais! :q:q:q


----------



## Isarfischerin

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Na, das nenne ich mal einen klasse Frontbericht mitten aus dem Feuchtbiotob "Leben".

Nein, kein einziges Wort zuviel. Paßt voll und ganz.

Nur, damit Du nicht sagen kannst, ich hätte nicht gewarnt: Wenn da nicht bald wenigstens der eine oder andere Platzhalter ersetzt wird, dann fang ich das Knurren an.

Und das will kein Mensch, wirklich nicht!

Höchst amüsierte Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Isarfischerin ich hab Erfahrung mit knurrenden Raubtieren.... Na gut ich hatte 14 Jahre lang einen Kater. Also einen mit 4 Beinen. Der andere Kater ist mir etwas länger bekannt^^

In 17,5 Std geht es weiter mit dem Kurs. Durchhalten


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Der Freitag steht zur Ansicht bereit. Viel Spaß und wir sehen oder schreiben uns morgen


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Meine heutigen Erfahrungen können nun eingesehen werden. Leider muss ich mich nun bis zum 29.10. abmelden. Also ich werd das Forum nicht verlassen aber auch keinen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben können. An diesem Tag habe ich den letzten Tag Unterricht und knapp 3 Wochen später ist Prüfung!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Dann:
Bis jetzt erst mal Danke!!!!!

Und viel Glück bei der Prüfung!!!!


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Ich würde gerne amüsanter und generell mehr schreiben. Aber irgendwie scheint der Groschen bei meinen Kameraden gefallen zu sein. Sie wollen Angler werden. Dementsprechend gibt es nicht viel über meine Mitmenschen zu schreiben. Ich verspreche aber, zumindest den versierten Anglern, einige Lacher wenn ich endlich ans Gewässer kann. Da wird sicherlich ein Barsch für mich das, was für euch ein Wels am Ebro ist. Sehr anstrengend  Bevor es jedoch soweit kommt folgt die Prüfung.

Und genau da hab ich sogar eine Frage: Gibt es eine generelle Aussage die Schwimmblase betreffend? Sowas wie "Jeder Salmonide hat eine Fettflosse". Kann man sowas hinsichtlich der Schwimmblase sagen? Z.Bsp. "Jeder Cyprinide hat eine xy gestaltete Schwimmblase?". Das macht mir im Moment noch Sorgen.


----------



## Jens_74

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Wenn man sich nicht ganz sicher ist sollte man eigentlich seinen Mund halten. Aber es gibt ja Fische ohne und mit ein oder zwei kammer Schwimmblasen.







Fische mit einer Schwimmblasenkammer: Salmoniden, Hechte 



Fische mit zwei Schwimmblasenkammern: Cypriniden 



Fische ohne Schwimmblasen: Haie, Rocken, Mühlkoppen







Allgemein würde ich sagen die Art der Schwimmblase ist mit dem Lebensraum verbunden. Viele Grundfische brauchen z.B. Keine. 



Sent from mTalk


----------



## stp69

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Au ja da scheiter ich auch gern... 

@jens_74 du hast die Arten vergessen die zu viel Luft über das Blut oder per Furz abgeben,  also mit und ohne....  Hab ich grad vergessen 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Mitschman

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Wann geht's weiter? Von mir aus könntest du jeden Tag einen Lagebericht abgeben 

Grüße, Mitschman


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Guten Morgen.
Ich sitze grad im Kurs. Und der geht heute ja nur von 10 bis 16 Uhr. Danach bekommt ihr einen weiteren Einblick in den Alltag des Fischereischülers. Allerdings ist das heute der letzte Termin vor der Prüfung am 19.11. 

Wünscht mir gutes Sitzfleisch für heute


----------



## Mollebulle

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Das wird schon :m


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

So der letzte Erfahrungsbericht des Vorbereitungskurses ist nun auch online. Bei wenig Menschen ergeben sich natürlich auch weniger Situationen, die zum Lachen wären. Ein Bericht der Prüfung wird aber trotzdem geschrieben. Aber lasst euch nicht entmutigen. Noch war ich ja nicht am Wasser hehe


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Welcome back - und wieder ein dickes Danke an Dich fürs berichten!!


----------



## Jose

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

und nen herzlichen glühstrumpf für das JA deiner liebsten.


(aber ist das nicht angel-kontraproduktiv?)


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Hehe danke. Nein sie freut sich schon darauf mit mir raus zu gehen und zu sehen wie ich ein paar Fische fange. Richtigerweise sollte ich vielleicht schreiben "wie ich eine Menge Gummifische verliere". So oder so freut sie sich drauf und ich natürlich auch


----------



## Novembermann

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Eine Frau die sich auf`s angeln freut?
Alles richtig gemacht! 
Gratuliere und wünsche viel Erfolg bei der Prüfung!


----------



## Franky

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Na, erst einmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Steuerstatus :q Alles Gute auf dem neuen Weg :m
Bin mal gespannt, wie es am und nach dem 19.11. weitergeht. 
Den "Rod & Reel Fishing Shop" in der Bertha-von-Suttner-Straße hast Du schon heimgesucht?


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Da wollte ich heute zufällig hin aber die arbeiten montags nicht. Geiler Job oder?
Mittwoch werde ich nochmal hingehen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Deine Frau kommt auch ins Video ;.)))

Du kennst die Hauptursache für Scheidung???

Heiraten.....

;-)))

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf natürlich aber auch von mir!!!!


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Haha danke aber sie ist nicht so extrovertiert wie ich^^ Bei Youtube macht sie nicht mit.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Versuch wars wert :-D


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Vorabinfo: Ich selbst bin hauptberuflich leidenschaftlicher Service-Techniker und daher liegt mir am Herzen, dass meine Kunden nix mehr zu meckern haben, wenn ich mich des Problems angenommen habe.

Das hat jetzt nix mit Angeln zu tun. Aber das hier ist mein Thread und den vergewaltige ich wie ich will 

Am 1.11.16 habe ich von Unitymedia zu 1und1 gewechselt weil mir der Kundenservice bei Unitymedia, gelinde gesagt, nicht gefallen hat. Ich lass mich halt von einer 20 jährigen Rotzgöre nicht gerne anmaulen weil ich zum xten Mal anrufe. Wohlgemerkt wegen einer Störung seitens des Anbieters. Naja Schwamm drüber. Nun hat am ersten Tag meines neuen Anbieters, eben dieser nichts besseres zu tun als mir auch eine Störung reinzuknallen. Fängt ja super an.
Leicht angesäuert mache ich mit denen einen Termin aus, an dem der Techniker vorbeikommt. Der 2.11. Als genaue Uhrzeit wird mir ein enges Zeitfenster von 14 bis 20 Uhr gegeben. Um 20 Uhr ist immer noch niemand da. Ich checke ob ich das Modem einrichten kann: Fehlanzeige.
Also rufe ich am 3.11 nochmal an, um diesen Pfeifen den Kopf zu waschen.
Ich bekomme einen neuen Termin für heute. Selbes Zeitfenster. Selber Ausgang...kein Techniker. Ich versuche das Modem um 20 Uhr einzurichten und wieder Fehlanzeige.
Nun platzt mir vollends der Kragen.
Ich rufe beim Anbieter an und fluche und meckere nach allen Regeln der Kunst. Der Callcenter-Heini, nun verängstigt und vorsichtig, fragt mich nach meinen Zugangsdaten fürs Modem. Ich sage sie ihm und es fällt auf, dass die gar nicht stimmen. Eine weiterer Hagelschauer an bösen Flüchen geht auf den armen Kerl nieder.
Nachdem ich nun die richtigen Zugangsdaten bekommen habe, kann ich das hier posten.

Ein schönes Wochenende allerseits


----------



## Wegberger

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Hallo,

dann bin ich ja mal wirklich gespannt..... wieviele Pfeifen von Zielfischen du schreiend am Wasser rund machst ... bis sie bei dir ans Band gehen.

Schreiben kannst du ja ... aber menschlich #t .... Choleriker-Style ist kein gute Ratgeber beim Angeln.


----------



## Duke1980

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Coole Story und toll geschrieben! #6 

Jetzt wünsch ich dir noch alles Gute für die Prüfung und anschließend den ersten offiziellen Fisch #:


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Vielen Dank.

Zum Thema Choleriker: Was ich schreibe ist selten das, was ich auch sage. Ich drücke beim Schreiben lediglich das aus, was mir durch den Kopf geht. Und wenn es Situationen gibt, die mich dazu bringen zu meckern wie ein Rohrspatz, dann sind das schon dicke Dinger. Zum Beispiel 12 Stunden auf jemanden zu warten, der nicht kommt und dann zu erfahren, dass mir falsche Daten geschickt wurden.

Also immer schön locker bleiben und das Internet nicht allzu ernst nehmen


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*



Blogforest schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Zum Thema Choleriker: Was ich schreibe ist selten das, was ich auch sage. Ich drücke beim Schreiben lediglich das aus, was mir durch den Kopf geht. Und wenn es Situationen gibt, die mich dazu bringen zu meckern wie ein Rohrspatz, dann sind das schon dicke Dinger. Zum Beispiel 12 Stunden auf jemanden zu warten, der nicht kommt und dann zu erfahren, dass mir falsche Daten geschickt wurden.
> 
> Also immer schön locker bleiben und das Internet nicht allzu ernst nehmen


Man muß sich auch mal in was reinsteigern [emoji6]


----------



## gambinho

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Wann ist eigentlich die Prüfung?


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Also in Ba-Wü ist sie am 19.11


----------



## stp69

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*



Blogforest schrieb:


> Am 1.11.16 habe ich von Unitymedia zu 1und1



erster fehler wärste mal zu mir gekommen 



Blogforest schrieb:


> Der 2.11. Als genaue Uhrzeit wird mir ein enges  Zeitfenster von 14 bis 20 Uhr gegeben.





Blogforest schrieb:


> Ich bekomme einen neuen Termin für heute. Selbes Zeitfenster. Selber  Ausgang...kein Techniker. Ich versuche das Modem um 20 Uhr einzurichten  und wieder Fehlanzeige.
> Nun platzt mir vollends der Kragen.



Der war bestimmt von uns #t



Blogforest schrieb:


> Der Callcenter-Heini, nun verängstigt und vorsichtig,



hehe hättest Du mal mich angrufen...

Ok im erst, ob 1+1, Vodafon oder Telekom... im Prinzip scheitert vieles an den armen Technkern vor Ort, die zur Zeit etwa zu 250% ausgelastet sind, denn die kommen alle von der Telekom. (i. d. R. ) Doch das geht OT. 

Schön das Du wieder Online bist


Blogforest schrieb:


> Also in Ba-Wü ist sie am 19.11



Meine ist am 14.11 ich wünsche uns viel Erfolg

Gruß 
Stephan


----------



## Duke1980

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Und, und, und??????

Können wir schon gratulieren?! :vik:

Bin aufs Ergebnis schon supergespannt!

LG aus Österreich

Duke1980


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Jaja der neue Text ist ja da. Ganz ruhig bleiben 
Offiziell weiß ich es natürlich erst in 12 - 14 Tagen aber soweit ich das beurteilen kann (siehe Text) hab ich bestanden


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Dann (vorsorglich):
Glückwunsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

(Vorsorglich) Danke 
Da ich letztes Wochenende nachts nicht allzu viel zu tun hatte, hab ich mir mal alle Videos auf eurem Channel angeguckt. Dabei kam die Frage auf: Bist du Badenser aus der Karlsruher Gegend? Dein Dialekt kommt mir, durch spiele wie World of Warcraft oder Overwatch, ziemlich vertraut vor hehe^^


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Heilbronn, kein Badenser (bin ein richtiger Mensch!!!!), aber quer durch Deutschland gearbeitet und alles etwas "abgeschliffen"


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Ah ok. Ich hab einen Haufen Verwandte in Heilbronn. Unter anderem einen Juwelier, den ich aber leider nicht kenne....heul weil Kohle erben heul....^^
Abgeschliffen passt, weil wirklich schwäbisch, außer st als scht auszusprechen, hört man dir eher nicht so an. Hat mich nur interessiert.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

ich versuch ja auch deutschlandweit verständlich zu sein in den Videos ;-))


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Verständlich war es, keine Frage. Informativ noch dazu. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht die Videos zu gucken.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Dannngggeee ;-))


----------



## stp69

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Q öhm wie jetzt... nur Theorie? Nix fischkarten nix Rute Waidgerecht zusammen bauen? 

Btw...  Glückwunsch 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Rute "waidgerecht" zusammenbauen ? - damit die Rute nicht leidet? 

Sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen..

Das untergräbt das sorgenlose Geldmachen durch mehr Personal und Zeit , das man braucht..

Aber ein großes DANK nochmal an Blogforest, der uns an seinem Abenteuer "Prüfung" teilhaben liess!!!


----------



## gambinho

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Auch ein Glückwunsch von mir und jetzt freue ich mich auf deine ersten Trips!
Habt ihr nur Theorie??


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

klar, wichtiger Fischkrankheiten und Schützerdreck aufzählen zu können als nen Knoten machen..


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Ja leider nur Theorie. Ihr könnt euch vorstellen wie verdutzt ich im Angelgeschäft stand als mir die ganzen Bezeichnungen um die Ohren gehauen wurden. Man kauft scheinbar nicht einfach so eine Spinnrute


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

soo einfach nicht - und warte mal, bis sich der Keller füllt, weil du immer wieder die Fische oder die nicht genau richtige gekauft hast ,;-)))

Und das mit der nur Theorie war schon vor 6 Jahren so:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335

Gibt ein paar wenige Kursgeber, die sich da anstrengen und den Aspiranten wirklich was Vernünftiges beibringen wollen, die meisten sind aber wie die Aspiranten nur daran interessiert, dass bestanden wird.

Angeln lernen musste dann so oder so immer noch selber....


----------



## Mork

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> soo einfach nicht - und warte mal, bis sich der Keller füllt, weil du immer wieder die Fische oder die nicht genau richtige gekauft hast ,;-)))
> 
> Und das mit der nur Theorie war schon vor 6 Jahren so:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335
> 
> Gibt ein paar wenige Kursgeber, die sich da anstrengen und den Aspiranten wirklich was Vernünftiges beibringen wollen, die meisten sind aber wie die Aspiranten nur daran interessiert, dass bestanden wird.
> 
> Angeln lernen musste dann so oder so immer noch selber....



Auch wenn das etwas OT wird. Bei meiner Prüfung im Herbst letzten Jahres das gleiche. Auf Nachfrage warum wir keine Praxis machen wurden Argumente aufgeführt wie:
- Aufwand (frische Fische besorgen usw.)
- Versicherungsschutz! Was ist wenn sich einer schneidet oder (was wohl fast vorgekommen ist) jemand bei Wurfübungen verletzt wird...

Immerhin wurde angeboten Privat 1-2 Tage die Praxis nachzuholen.

Ich finde das schon wirr, da wird so viel Wert auf die waidgerechte Behandlung des Fisches gelegt und dann wird das nichtmal geübt....


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*



Mork schrieb:


> Auch wenn das etwas OT wird. Bei meiner Prüfung im Herbst letzten Jahres das gleiche. Auf Nachfrage warum wir keine Praxis machen wurden Argumente aufgeführt wie:
> - Aufwand (frische Fische besorgen usw.)
> - Versicherungsschutz! Was ist wenn sich einer schneidet oder (was wohl fast vorgekommen ist) jemand bei Wurfübungen verletzt wird...
> 
> Immerhin wurde angeboten Privat 1-2 Tage die Praxis nachzuholen.
> 
> Ich finde das schon wirr, da wird so viel Wert auf die waidgerechte Behandlung des Fisches gelegt und dann wird das nichtmal geübt....



Hallo,

ja, das ist schwach. Wenn man einen ordentlichen Lehrgang halten will, muss man sich halt auch ein bißchen bemühen.
Bei uns muss jeder Lehgangsteilnehmer einen Fisch (wahlweise Karpfen oder Regenbogenforelle) unter Aufsicht töten und küchenfertig machen. Der darf dann auch mit nach Hause genommen werden. Außerdem findet, für alle die bestanden haben, nachdem sie ihren Fischereischein haben, ein Praxistag an einem unserere Gewässer unter Anleitung erfahrener Angler statt. Letzteres ist natürlich freiwillig, wird aber gerne angenommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## gambinho

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

In Nrw muss man ja keinen Lehrgang machen, aber bei der Prüfung 4 Fische richtig erkennen und eine von 10 möglichen Ruten richtig zusammenbauen.
Darauf wollt ich eigentlich hinaus mit Theorie/Praxis


----------



## ramrod1708

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Erstmal danke für das ganz große Kopfkino.  Toll geschrieben.  

Wie?  Erst in 12-14 Tagen bescheid?  
Wir hatten gestern in Frankfurt Prüfung und haben sofort bescheid bekommen.  
Ich würde sterben! 

Grüsse von einen Neuangler.  
Patrick 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stp69

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Bei mir in Recklinghausen,  NRW,  gab es nach dem benennen des richtigen Hackenlösers einen Handschlag und das Prüfungszeugnis. 

Würde ich in Recklinghausen wohnen,  hätte ich eine Etage tiefer direkt den Schein abholen können. 

Taggleich. Nix warten. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Franky

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Na, dann auch von mir vorsorglich mal Glückwunsch zum Lappen :m
Der Gerätedealer versteht sein Handwerk auf jeden Fall - Opfer geködert und ganz locker ausgedrillt :q:q:q Willkommen in der Welt der Angler :q:q

PS: telefonier bzw. schnack mal persönlich mit dem Schwob - und vergleich dann mal mit den Videos..... :q:q:q


----------



## Hannes.N

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Glückwunsch zum fast sicheren Schein. War sehr amüsant zu lesen, kam mir vieles doch recht bekannt vor...
Ich freue mich schon auf deine Berichte der ersten Angeltage! (die hoffentlich bald folgen)
Noch ein Tip: auch wenn es schwer fällt, hol deinen Fischereischein erst im Januar im Rathaus,sonst zahlst du für Dezember einen kompletten Jahresbeitrag.

Petri Heil
Hannes


----------



## Isarfischerin

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Servus und auch von mir: Glückwunsch - zu den beiden bedeutenden Ereignissen in Deiner jüngeren Geschichte.

Und nochmal vielen Dank für den kurzweiligen Fortsetzungsroman.

Beste Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*



Franky schrieb:


> PS: telefonier bzw. schnack mal persönlich mit dem Schwob - und vergleich dann mal mit den Videos..... :q:q:q


Dreggsagg ;-)))))


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Hehe nochmal Danke an alle.

Die paar Euro für die jährliche Fischereiabgabe machen den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett. Ich geh sicherlich schon im Dezember mal auf die Pirsch. 

Beim Angelgeschäft hat er den Sparfuchs in mir geweckt. Wenn jemand mit einem Bacon Cheeseburger vor meiner Nase herum wedelt hat das den selben Effekt. Ich kann einfach nicht widerstehen^^


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*



Blogforest schrieb:


> Beim Angelgeschäft hat er den Sparfuchs in mir geweckt. Wenn jemand mit einem Bacon Cheeseburger vor meiner Nase herum wedelt hat das den selben Effekt. Ich kann einfach nicht widerstehen^^


Hatte Dich gewarnt ;-)))


----------



## Darket

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

175 Tacken für den Kurs und nochmal 60 für Material? Langsam verstehe ich, wieso Thomas immer Blutdruck hat und über Geldschneiderei Flucht, wenn es um die Prüfungen geht. Ich hab hier im gottlosen Osten nicht mal die Hälfte bezahlt. 
Aber nach dem mich sehr amüsierenden Bericht hätte ich mich spontan als potenzieller neuer Angelkumpel angeboten. Da aber wahrscheinlich innerhalb Deutschlands kaum ein Ort weiter entfernt von mir liegt als Spätzlehausen oder wie das nochmal hieß, erübrigt sich diese Idee wohl.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*



Darket schrieb:


> Langsam verstehe ich, wieso Thomas immer Blutdruck hat und über Geldschneiderei Flucht, wenn es um die Prüfungen geht.


danngee


----------



## stp69

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*



Hannes.N schrieb:


> Noch ein Tip: auch wenn es schwer fällt, hol deinen Fischereischein erst im Januar im Rathaus,sonst zahlst du für Dezember einen kompletten Jahresbeitrag.



Bei mir war es nicht so,  hab nun 48€ bezahlt und darf damit bis Ende 2021. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*



Darket schrieb:


> Spätzlehausen oder wie das nochmal hieß, erübrigt sich diese Idee wohl.



Hackt´s? |supergri


----------



## Darket

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Der sog. Weißwurstäquator findet seine süd-westwärtige Verlängerung etwa auf der Linie Aschaffenburg-Mannheim in Form des Spätzleäquators. Südlich dieser Demarkationslinie, so wird angenommen, ernährt sich die Bevölkerung im Grunde ausschließlich von Spätzle (wobei Thomas nach meiner Kenntnis auch Honig zu sich nimmt). Daher erscheint die Bezeichnung "Spätzlehausen" hier eventuell etwas allgemein gehalten, nichts desto weniger jedoch angemessen. 

Der Umstand, dass der Verfasser dieser Zeilen Spätzle selbst gar nicht so wenig schmackhaft findet, ist im Zuge seiener persönlichen Sicherheit im Berliner Ostteil unbedingt vertraulich zu behandeln.


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Das ist die beste geografisch erklärte Salve an Vorurteilen, die ich je gelesen hab! Hut ab


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Noch viel lernen ich muss, noch zu große Schmerzen ich mir zufüge.

Nachdem ich heute eine Raubfisch Box bekommen habe, die ich mir bestellt habe (was günstiges von Amazon mit Gummis, Wobblern, Jigköpfen usw. insgesamt 100 Teile aber nix wildes), dachte ich mir ich übe mal Vorfächer binden.
Sicherlich macht mir keiner einen Vorwurf, wenn ich als Anfänger fertige Vorfächer benutze. Aber ich bastel gerne.
Leider war in dieser Box nix dabei, um Vorfächer zu binden.
Also wieder ab zu dem Angelladen, den ich als zweite Heimat auserkoren habe. Der Rod and Reel in Schwenningen. Nach kurzer Beratung fahre ich mit 50 m Fluorocarbon nach Hause. Etwas mehr als 7 kg Tragkraft. Von eingefleischten Barsch- und Zanderanglern hab ich schon erfahren, dass dies das non plus ultra sein soll. Ich hab also ein gutes Gefühl.

Eine kurze Recherche im Internet zeigt mir, dass es wohl 2 Hauptmontagen gibt. Texas und Carolina. Super. Bullet Weights und Perlen sind auch in der Box. Also los gehts. Ich binde ein Texas Rig nach Anleitung und eiere etwa 3 Minuten pro Knoten rum. Schnell geht anders. Ich schieb das einfach mal auf meine nicht vorhandene Erfahrung. Das Texas Rig ist also fertig und ich betrachte mein Werk. Wirbel in der rechten, Haken in der linken Hand. Aus irgendeinem Grund verlangt es mich nach einem Test der Montage. Ich ziehe also etwas fester mit meiner rechten Hand und merke plötzlich einen stechenden Schmerz in meiner linken. Hab ich mir was gezerrt? In meinem Alter nicht ungewöhnlich aber auf der Couch??

Nachdem mein Blick die schmerzende Stelle gemustert hat, folgt auch schon der gedämpfte Schmerzensschrei. Ich hab einen Haken in der Hand.
Nicht allzu tief aber trotzdem schmerzhaft.
Naja. Abwaschen, kurz schluchzen und dann ein Carolina Rig binden.

Das war nur ein kurzes Intermezzo. Ich bin sicher ihr kennt es alle aus eurer Anfangszeit


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Weichei ;-)))

[youtube1]zgfpsupmu98[/youtube1]
https://youtu.be/zgfpsupmu98


----------



## Darket

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Um eventuell auch mal etwas jenseits geographischer Vorurteile, die daraus entspringen, dass wir Berliner unsere Heimat grundsätzlich für das Zentrum zumindest dieses Universums halten, einzubringen: Texas und Carolina sind mitnichten so was wie Hauptmontagen, sondern im Grunde für recht spezielle Einsatzzwecke gedacht. Das macht nun den Haken in der Hand nicht weniger schmerzhaft, erspart aber eventuell den nächsten, da man für das Vorbinden einer tatsächlichen Basismontage fürs Spinnangeln auf das unmittelbare Hantieren mit Haken verzichten kann...also natürlich nur bis zu dem Punkt, an dem man den hakenbewehrten Köder einklinkt. Aber da kann man ja vorher schon den Zugetest gemacht haben.


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Nun endlich offiziell. Mein Prüfungszeugnis kam heute und wie erwartet hab ich bestanden


----------



## bigpit12

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*



Blogforest schrieb:


> Nun endlich offiziell. Mein Prüfungszeugnis kam heute und wie erwartet hab ich bestanden



Glückwunsch :-D


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Aber Glückwunsch mein Lieber!!!!!!!


----------



## Darket

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Glückwunsch und Dank fürs Teilhaben lassen. Mach weiter damit und allzeit stramme Leinen!


----------



## hanzz

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Glückwunsch.
Dann steht der Praxis ja nichts mehr im Wege. Ab ans Wasser.


----------



## phirania

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Glühstrumpf zum Schein.#6
Nun heißt es freie Gewässer oder Eis...#c
Bei letzteren,hast du ja noch etwas  Zeit zum Vorfächer binden...:m
Aber dann bitte ohne Haken Test...


----------



## ramrod1708

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Ich wollte das Forum eigentlich überraschen aber ich halte es nicht mehr aus!!

Nachdem ich mir heute den Schein geholt habe, steht mein erster Angeltrip für Samstag auf dem Plan. Barsche werden gejagt. Vielleicht auch ein Zander? Mal gucken. Natürlich in einem neuen Thread. Denn hier ging es ja nur um den Kurs und die Prüfung.

Zum Thema Schein: Ich müsste richtigerweise sagen, dass ich Lösegeld dafür bezahlt habe. Die 8 euro Abgabe pro Jahr sind ok. Hab sie gleich für 5 Jahre bezahlt. Das erste Jahr läuft in 3 Wochen aus  Aber zusätzlich nochmal 20 Euro Gebühr!! Und nur damit die Dame mein Foto in das Ding pappt. Heftig.

Aber egal. Er ist endlich mein!

*Insert Smeagols Voice* MUST HAVE THE PRECIOUS!


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

;-))))))))))))))))

Erstes Fangfoto fürs Anglerboard;-)))


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Für wen auch sonst? :k

Aber sei nicht enttäuscht. Ich erwarte keine Fänge über 20 cm #d


----------



## phirania

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Na denn mal ran an die Sache...    
Hauptsache die Finger riechen hinterher nach Fisch.


----------



## Drillsucht69

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Glückwunsch !!!

#::a:a:a


----------



## Blogforest

*AW: Endlich Angler werden*

Sooo Samstag war ich am Wasser. Der komplette Bericht steht hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322733

Aber seid nicht allzu enttäuscht^^


----------

